# world eaters tactics



## Inquisition_Symphony (Mar 8, 2007)

hey what up everyone. im looking for some new tactics for my world eaters. so far ive only gotten around to getting a squad of berzerkers, one defiler, one squad of regular marines(which ive converted to berzerkers), one chaos termy lord, and five chaos terminators. so far my tactic has been to give defiler indirect fire and use it as suppressive fire till my zerkers can get in close to unleash hell. im looking in to getting some rhinos and possibly some obliterators. but im looking for some ideas to use for what ive got now. any advice is welcome.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I do not hav my codex to hand at this moment but Rhinos!
I find the best use for these is to use them to position them inbetween your units and the opponents firepower as a screen or to stop the frothing nutters charging something they cannot hurt. 
This is because whenever I put them in a Rhino they always seem to go nuts and pile out of it in the first turn.

Also Im not sure if you can have Obliterators in a all Khorne army.......
Goes looking for Codex......


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's my World Eaters's tactica. It's in the articles section. Take it as you will.

http://www.heresy-online.net/cms_view_article.php?aid=13


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Obliterators can only be used with undivided
Anyways yeah speeding up the zerkers with rhinos might be a good idea


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

if you put them in rhinos and they go into bloold frenzy then they'll just run out of the rhino. that said, the rhino can still be used as moblie cover for them.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Im sure I said that :wink:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Inquisition_Symphony said:


> hey what up everyone. im looking for some new tactics for my world eaters.


Have you tried running sceaming at the enemy? :twisted:


----------

